# Wake up and smell the inequality | Digit.in



## jackal_79 (Feb 8, 2016)

Wake up and smell the inequality | Digit.i

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Raaabo (Feb 8, 2016)

Why did you start this thread? You want people to discuss the article? At least say something more than pasting a link!


----------



## jackal_79 (Feb 8, 2016)

Raaabo said:


> Why did you start this thread? You want people to discuss the article? At least say something more than pasting a link!


Found this article interesting enough that wanted others also to read it. It certainly made me look a bit deeper on the topic !

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Raaabo (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks.

So what are your thoughts?


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 8, 2016)

[MENTION=1]Raaabo[/MENTION] what you told is correct and more of a practical viewpoint on "net neutrality"

This combo-offer is everywhere isn't it? Toothbrush with toothpaste but only with that toothpaste. And such.

I understand. We stopped something in the name of "ideal" step that we didn't even know the power.
I'm not exactly sure of what happened was correct or incorrect but public sentiment is sure driving a lot of decisions today. 
Anyway, "free basics" and such services existed always and would come again in a new form and name. Only a matter of time.

Just imagine someone calls for a "magazine neutrality" and demands Digit can't give free DVDs with their magazine since other publishers can't afford it!!!


----------



## Raaabo (Feb 9, 2016)

Exactly. Either you decide that the internet is a protected service that's almost like a right to everyone. Or not. Make up your minds. 

I still don't see how it's fair that, say, in Mumbai I could have a 25 Mbps upload/download, unlimited connection for Rs 24,000 per annum (Rs 2,000 per month), but in, say, Goa, I can't get that same speed for the same price. In many places in India I can't get that speed. Period. How is that neutral? The very same data packets (data from website) are, for the same price, being given to me on a faster pipe (that counts as data being given "priority", I think), based solely on my ISP or geography.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 11, 2016)

TRAI should take this in to account just like for Net neutrality:cool_NF:


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 11, 2016)

I would like to add "Net neutrality" isnt just pricing, its to avoid monopolies too
Imagine companies like Google and Facebook controlling even internet access, these companies dont have any physical income as such and earn by selling user data instead
They dont even have licensing standards
in fact Google has everything open source 
so where are they earning from??

Why should people like me pay Rs 1600 a month AND get my data sold off unknowingly even though Im stuck with Google and Facebook to promote my business and I pay for ads too ?

Net neutrality is nearly destroyed as the article states but why give up whatever freedom we have left?
Look at Cable Tv, Cellular Networks etc , they already have lost whatever user freedom it had once upon a time


----------



## Raaabo (Mar 2, 2016)

Google earns off ads. Even android is open source, but one of the biggest earners for Google on mobiles. Yes, users are their currency, but they're not selling your info. They're just collecting details about you to target ads at you. Not that this is good, just saying they're not selling your detalils to others. 

The cable channels actually make people believe that they are in control because they have the choices. A-la-carte. And all that.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 2, 2016)

Raaabo said:


> The cable channels actually make people believe that they are in control because they have the choices. A-la-carte. And all that.


How better it will be if every Cable operator service (Tata Sky, Dish, Sun etc) offers same price per channel basis package.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 2, 2016)

yeah it was never neutral and it is not neutral. But there will always be a struggle to make it more neutral I guess? Just so many people being able to assert themselves, through a streamlined on-line campaign was great to see. 

Also, we have like half an internet, we don't have so many apps, services, games here at all


----------



## Raaabo (Mar 2, 2016)

You can fool the masses into doing things. It happens quite a lot. Almost every election the masses are fooled. It's very easy to get people to hate big corporations. It's easy to criticise the rich and get support. Some things are just easier to do than others. Being easier to do, however, doesn't make them better. 

Religion is the perfect example of mass delusion gone awry...

How do we have half the internet? Doesn't China have closer to half the net population than us?


----------



## Anorion (Mar 2, 2016)

meant that another way the internet is not neutral is the availability of content and services based on region.
also, the availability of content and services in local language

- - - Updated - - -

Indian hivemind was testing the system, it is gonna get better  

we know all of this too much. That is why we refuse to pay for stuff. I think, this is the procedure we have to go through to strike the best bargain with the unknown powers that be.

or else we would just be lazy and paying through our nose for stuff we do not want nor can afford

- - - Updated - - -

roti, kapda, iphone


----------

